
Amazon Stock Climbs to $3000 - Zaheer
https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZN/
======
Zaheer
AMZN annual stock growth:

    
    
      2020 (so far): 56.42%
      2019: 23.03%
      2018: 28.43%
      2017: 55.96%
      2016: 10.95%
      2015: 117.78%
    

Although Amazon doesn’t give out top offers, it’s stock growth often brings
compensation in line with other top companies.

